
Ask HN: How do you provide support to your SaaS application - rjpn
I have a small SaaS app running but I am struggling to support my users vs spend time in building&#x2F;maintaining app. I am unable to respond to some of my user reported issues quickly and it is hurting the credibility of my application. How do you guys handle this? Do you hire someone for support?
======
makeee
How many support requests do you get per day and are you getting the same
questions again and again? One idea would be to make your support page show an
FAQ and include a "contact support via email" link at the bottom. I only get 3
or 4 a day so don't have a problem answering them right away. It can be a
distraction when I'm deep in work mode, but I also often learn something
important talking to users, so worth it for now.

